
‘Fuck Crime:’ Inside Ring’s Quest to Become Law Enforcement’s Best Friend - stopads
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/bjw9e8/inside-rings-quest-to-become-law-enforcements-best-friend
======
perl4ever
"a company that has hosted at least one company party where employees wore
"FUCK CRIME" shirts and racist costumes of Native and indigenous Americans"

I'm...wondering if this is implying those are equally offensive? Also, what
the difference is between "Native" and "indigenous".

------
homonculus1
>IN MACHINE LEARNING WE TRUST

This is utterly terrifying

~~~
stopads
As far as I can tell nobody has reported on the "neighborhood portal" offered
to police yet, looking at how this works along with the bizarre, giddy culture
around how empowering this is for law enforcement is just disturbing.

